# كيف يمكن الافادة من الاطارات التالفة؟



## zayed all najjar (28 أغسطس 2007)

كيف يمكن الافادة من الاطارات التالفة؟

- اذا نظرنا الى هذه المشكلة نظرة اقتصادية من خلال القيام بعملية تدوير الاطارات التالفة فاننا نحقق عدة اهداف بتلك الطريقة كاستخلاص مواد ذات فائدة اقتصادية وعائد مناسب للمستثمر فضلا عن تخليص البيئة من مخلفات ضارة تتزايد كمياتها سنويا.

* هل توجد في الدول العربية مصانع لتجديد او تدوير الاطارات التالفة؟

- توجد في معظم الدول العربية مصانع لتجديد الاطارات الا انها لا تعمل بالطاقة الكاملة لأسباب فنية وتجارية اهمها وجود اطارات مستوردة بأسعار تنافسية تقارب اسعار وتكلفة الاطارات بعد التجديد، كما ان الاستخدام الاول للاطارات يجعلها غير صالحة للتجديد في الغالب لإصابة هيكل الاطار بسبب سوء الاستعمال وعدم مراعاة مواصفات التشغيل الجيد بالاضافة الى انه ليس هناك بيانات متاحة عن وجود مصانع لتدوير الاطارات التالفة وفصل مكوناتها واستخدامها في اغراض اقتصادية فيما عدا مصانع معدودة تحول مسحوق المطاط الى مطاط مجدد حيث توجد شركة واحدة في المملكة العربية السعودية لتدوير الاطارات القديمة التالفة واستخلاص مسحوق المطاط منها لتسويقه للاستخدام في مختلف الاغراض مثل: الارضيات والملاعب الرياضية وليس لدينا معلومات تفصيلية عن حجم نشاطها وانتشار منتجاتها.

خصائص مكونات الاطار

* ما خصائص مكونات الاطار العامة؟

- في البدء لابد من تعريف الاطار فهو جسم مطاطي معقد التركيب ينقل الى الطريق قوى المحرك اللازمة للدفع ويعمل الاطار بالاضافة الى مجموعة التعليق على تخفيف اثر عدم استواء سطح الطريق مما يكفل الراحة اثناء السياقة كما يعمل كوعاء لإبقاء الهواء مضغوطاً وتمثل اطارات سيارات الركاب وسيارات الشحن حوالي (8.5) من مجموع عدد الاطارات المصنوعة وتتباين في تصميمها وتصنيعها ووزنها الكلي وذلك بحسب حجمها واستخدامها اما مكونات الاطار فهو يتكون من اربع مجموعات رئيسة من المواد الاولية هي المطاط الطبيعي او الصناعي وأسود الكربون وأسلاك الصلب والنسيج وهناك مواد اخرى تدخل في تركيب الاطار وظيفتها حدوث التفاعل الكيمياوي بين المطاط ومادة الكبريت لإحداث التسوية والوقاية من الاكسدة واعطاء المكونات الاخرى درجة اللزوجة اللازمة لإتمام عملية الخلط في زمن قصير مع توفير درجة تجانس عالية.

* ما التصميم الهندسي المعروف للإطار؟

- يتكون الاطار هندسيا من عدة اجزاء وهي هيكل جسم الاطار الذي يتألف من طبقة او طبقات من (التيلة) الصلب او النسيجية وطوق السلك في منطقة جلوس الاطار والمداس جانب الاطار ويلاحظ وجود انبوبة داخلية توضع داخل الاطار لإحتواء هواء نفخ الاطار وذلك في حالة الاطارات العادية ويحل محلها طبقة من المطاط غير المسامي للاحتفاظ بالهواء في الاطارات المعروفة باسم (تيوبلس) تجمع اجزاء الاطار في بناء هندسي متماسك يعطي الشكل والابعاد المناسبة والخواص المطلوبة لأداء الخدمة ومواجهة القوى والمؤثرات الواقعة على الاطار مثل السرعة والاحتكاك بالطريق والحمولة ودرجة نفخ الهواء والصدمات.

* اين تكمن خواص المواد التي يتكون منها الاطار؟

- تكمن في اعتبار جميع المواد التي يتكون منها الاطار قابلة للتدوير ولها قيمة حرارية مرتفعة مثل المطاط الطبيعي والصناعي كما انها غير سامة وغير قابلة للتحلل حيوياً.

تدوير الاطارات المستهلكة بحسب انواعها

* هل تصنف الاطارات المستعملة الى انواع؟

- بالتأكيد فهناك الاطار المستعمل الذي يعاد استعماله بصورة مشروعة للغرض المخصص له اصلاً ويطلق على هذا الاطار اسم اطار متهرئ جزئيا ويمكن استعمال هذا الاطار بعد فحصه للتأكد من سلامة بنيانه لأن عمق اخاديده لايزال اكبر من الحد الادنى المسموح به ولعدم وجود اي اهتراء يؤثر على سلامة استخدامه وعمله على نحو سليم لذلك يجب ان تتوفر في الاطار مواصفات السلامة على الطرق التي يحددها البلد الذي يستعمل فيه الاطار اما النوع الثاني فهي الاطارات المستعملة التي لا يمكن اعادة استعمالها للغرض المخصص له اصلاً الا انها مناسبة للتلبيس وعمق اخاديد الاطار المستعمل قد يكون او لا يكون كافياً لإعادة استعماله بوصفه اطارا متهرئاً جزئيا ولكن رهناً بفحصه للتأكد من سلامة بنيانه ويمكن اعادة معالجته حيث يجري تلبيسه بالفلكنة وهي ادخال بعض المواد في تركيب الاطار وحدوث تفاعل بين المطاط والكبريت لغرض التسوية والوقاية من الاكسدة وبذلك يصبح ذلك الاطار المستعمل اطارا اعيد تجديده بينما النوع الثالث هي الاطارات التي لا يمكن اعادة استعمالها للغرض الذي خصصت له اصلاً فهي غير صالحة للتلبيس وتسمى اطارات متهرئة ويقال عنها انها انتهت صلاحيتها للاستعمال.

اعادة استخدام النفايات

ويمكن ان تتم عملية ادارة نفايات الاطارات والمنتجات المطاطية بعدة وسائل - الوسيلة الاولى عن طريق تقليل النفايات من المنبع ويكون ذلك بتقليل نسب النفاية التي تفرزها مصانع الاطارات والمطاط بصفة عامة واعادة استخدام ما يمكن استخدامها بالتدوير الداخلي في المصنع والوسيلة الثانية اعادة الاستخدام اذ تعد نسبة ليست قليلة من الاطارات المنتزعة من السيارات وخاصة سيارات الركاب صالحة للاستعمال لبقاء جزء من عمود المداس وعدم وجود اي كسر او قطع في طبقات التيلة لذلك يعاد بيع هذه الاطارات وخاصة في الدول النامية والاستخدام الشائع لها هو سيارات الاجرة وهناك حركة تصدير لكميات كبيرة من هذا النوع من الاطارات من الدول المتقدمة الى الدول النامية.

والوسيلة الثالثة اعادة كسوة او تلبيس الاطارات وتعتبر هذه العملية من اهم عمليات تدوير الاطارات وهي منتشرة في كل دول العالم وتستخدم على نطاق واسع في اطارات سيارات النقل واطارات المعدات الثقيلة والوسيلة الرابعة هي التحويل الى طاقة (التدوير) فعندما تنتهي صلاحية الاطارات للاستعمال وتصبح اعادة استعمالها غير ممكنة بوصفها اطارات متهرئة جزئيا فأنها تدخل في نظام ادارة النفايات وينبغي ان تتم عملية الاستعادة والتخلص النهائي منها في نهاية المطاف على نحو سليم بيئيا وهذا يعني انه ينبغي لنظام مناسب ان يتولى جمع هذه الاطارات وفي معظم الحالات تكون فرادى الاطارات المجموعة التي انتهت صلاحيتها للاستعمال لا تزال ذات قيمة لتطبيقات اخرى وليست بالضرورة في طريقها الى مطامر النفايات.

خيارات وتطبيقات

* هل هناك خيارات في عملية التدوير؟

- هناك خيارات اعادة تدوير المنتجات واعادة تدوير المواد فالاختيار الاول يمكن استخدام الاطارات التي انتهت صلاحيتها للاستعمال سواء كان الاطار كاملاً او مقطعاً او مسحوقاً في تطبيقات مأمونة بيئيا مثلا في اعمال الهندسة المدنية كحواجز لمنع السيارات من الخروج عن مسارها عن الطرق السريعة او جدران ممتصة للصوت او واقيات للزوارق على جدران الموانئ وكذلك كمادة عازلة في اساسات المباني ومادة لأساسات الطرق واغطية التطبيقات الزراعية ومطامر القمامة في نظم الري كمستودعات او قنوات للمياه وكشعاب اصطناعية لتوفير ملاذ للكائنات الحية البحرية او مكان للتكاثر وفي نفس الوقت الذي تحسن فيه دوران المياه وكثيرا ما تستعمل الاطارات المملوءة بالاسمنت لتوفير قواعد وفيما يخص اعادة تدوير المواد فيتم ذلك من خلال التمزيق او التقطيع الى حبيبات اذ يمكن تمزيق الاطارات التي انتهت صلاحيتها للاستعمال لتيسير نقلها كخطوة اولى لتقطيعها الى قطع حبيبية او استخدامها في عدة تطبيقات حيث تدخل الاطارات في آلة التمزيق دون ازالة الاسلاك الفولاذية والمنسوجات منها في معظم الاحيان ولكن قد تشتمل العملية على عملية اضافية لفصل المواد وقد تكون آلة التمزيق متحركة او ثابتة وتستخدم آلات التمزيق المتحركة لتيسير نقل الاطارات التي انتهت صلاحيتها للاستعمال من مكان الى مكان لمعالجة اخرى والمناطق التي تسمح بالقاء الاطارات التالفة في المطامر وغالبا تستخدم ما يتطلب تمزيق تلك الاطارات لتقليل الحيز الذي تحتاجه الى ادنى حد ممكن وتقليل امكانية صعود الاطارات الى السطح بعد تغطية هذه المطامر ويمكن استخدام الاطارات الممزقة كوقود ثانوي للترميد او كخطوة اولى في عملية تحويلها الى حبيبات او يمكن استخدامها كغطاء يومي للمطامر.

* وكيف تتم عملية التقطيع الى حبيبات؟

- يمكن استخدام الاطارات التي انتهت صلاحيتها للاستعمال واجزاء الاطارات التي تزال بعملية الصقل لإنتاج قطع او حبيبات من المطاط وتوجد طريقتان رئيسيتان لتحويل الاطارات الى حبيبات وهي عملية الطحن على نوعين اما بدرجة حرارة الجو ويستخدم المطاط الناتج منها تصنيع اطارات جديدة او لتلبيس الاطارات او الطحن على درجة حرارة منخفضة جدا وتبرد الاطارات او القطع المطاطية الى ما دون درجة التجمد ثم تطحن وممكن فصل المنسوجات والمعادن والمطاط بعضها عن بعض بسرعة.

* هل بالامكان استخدام حبيبات المطاط في تطبيقات جديدة؟

- يمكن استخدامها في تكوين مواد مركبة في صناعة المطاط لشتى التطبيقات مثل ارضيات وسطوح للملاعب المغطاة وغير المغطاة واطارات العربات الصغيرة ومواد لسقوف المباني وطبقة مبطنة توضع تحت السجاد وطبقة داعمة لأرضيات الملاعب الاصطناعية ولدائن حرارية ومخاليط مطاطية وغيرها من التطبيقات الكثيرة.

التحويل الى طاقة

ومن الاساليب التي تطبق لاستثمار نفايات الاطارات والمنتجات المطاطية ايضا عملية استرداد الطاقة او التحويل اليها فتشير الكيمياوية هند جعفر عطا الى ذلك بقولها:

- يسترد المطاط بعملية كيميائية تقوم على معالجة مزيج من الاطارات التي انتهت صلاحيتها للاستعمال بعد تقطيعها لتصغير حجم القطع المطاطية مع الزيت والماء والمواد الكيميائية ويخضع المركب الناتج الى معالجة حرارية ميكانيكية حيث تضاف مواد اخرى تتوقف على متطلبات المنتج النهائي وتشكل المادة على هيئة الواح تقطع وتلف للشحن ويمكن استخدام المطاط المسترد المخلوط مع مركبات مطاط جديدة في نطاق واسع من الاشياء المقولبة اذ توجد عدة طرق لاسترداد الطاقة يمكن التحكم بها لتكون سليمة حيث تمثل الاطارات التالفة وقودا بديلاً وتعطي الاطارات التي بلغت نهاية عمرها نفس الطاقة الحرارية التي يعطيها الفحم بصورة عامة ويمكن استخدام الاطارات التي انتهت صلاحيتها للاستعمال او الممزقة كمصدر رئيسي او ثانوي للوقود في انتاج البخار والكهرباء وفي صناعةالسمنت والجير والورق والفولاذ وفي ترميد النفايات وعملية اضافة الاطارات التي انتهت صلاحيتها للاستعمال الى الوقود المأمون بيئيا لا تؤدي الى زيادة انبعاث اكاسيد الكبريت واكاسيد النيتروجين في الجو اذا كانت اجهزة الحد من التلوث المناسبة مركبة ومصانة على نحو سليم.

* متى تشكل الاطارات المستعملة مخاطر تهدد البيئة؟

- بالرغم من الاستقرار الواضح للاطارات نظرا لأن مكونات مخاليط المطاط المختلفة محاطة بشبكة من البوليمر ثلاثية الابعاد من الضروري كفالة عدم معالجة وقد اجري بعض الدراسات لتقييم التأثير السمي للاطارات ففي عام 1995 قام معهد باستور في فرنسا باستخدام مسحوق المطاط المأخوذ من السطح المحيطي للاطار على طحالب من نوع (s.capricornatum) وعلى قشريات من نوع (Daphnia magnia) وعلى اسماك من نوع (Byachydanio) وفقا لمعايير اختبار ISO وفي عام 1996 استكمل المعهد دراسة لتحديد السمية الحادة وتم مراقبة تأثير مسحوق مطاط الاطارات على عينة من ديدان الارض وفي جميع الاختبارات الاربعة لم تظهر اية تأثيرات سمية واضحة اما في الولايات المتحدة الاميركية فقد اقترحت وكالة حماية البيئة تقييم مستوى المواد الكيمياوية ان وجدت التي تترشح من الاطارات او من عينات مطاطية وبين التقرير الذي نشر في العام 1989 انه لا يوجد اي تهديد للمياه الجوفية او السطحية نتيجة لتلامسها مع مطاط اطارات مسحوق على هيئة حبيبات او اطارات ممزقة وفي نفس العام درست وكالة مراقبة التلوث في ولاية منيسونا المواد الراشحة من عينة اطارات تالفة للتعرف على اي مكونات قد تكون ضارة بالبيئة واخذت عينات من التربة والمياه الجوفية من موقعين موجودين لالقاء الاطارات الممزقة فيهما ومن موقع لتكديس الاطارات وجرى تحليل العينات وتم نشر نتائج الدراسة.

* ماذا تضمنت؟

- وتتلخص بالمحاور التالية: عينات الاطارات المعرضة لمحاليل حامضية رشحت تركيزات من المعادن اعلى من التركيزات الراشحة من عينات الاطارات المعرضة لمحاليل متعادلة او قاعدية وفي المحاليل القاعدية لم ترشح عينات الاطارات اي ملوثات مثيرة للقلق والعينات المعرضة لمحاليل درجة حموضتها 3.5 رشحت تركيزات معدنية تتجاوز الحدود المسموح بها في معايير المياه الصالحة للشرب حسب محددات البلد وتشتمل الفلزات التي اكتشف وجودها بتركيزات عالية على الباريوم والكادميوم والكروم والرصاص والسلنيوم والزنك وتبين ذلك من عينات التربة التي اخذت من موقعي القاء الاطارات الممزقة اي تركيزات مكوناتها مماثلة لتركيزات المكونات الموجودة في الظروف الطبيعية وفي الاونة الاخيرة نشرت دائرة الهندسة المدنية والبيئية في جامعة (مين) دراسة جديدة عن تأثير القاء قطع الاطارات فوق طبقة المياه الجوفية على جودة المياه في موقعين تم انشاؤهما لهذا الغرض واستخدمت بئرين للمقارنة لتمييز المواد الموجودة طبيعيا في المياه الجوفية من تلك الراشحة من قطع الاطارات ولم يقم اي دليل على ان قطع الاطارات زادت مستوى المواد التي حددت لها معايير رئيسية في مياه الشرب وعلاوة على ذلك لم يقم اي دليل على ان قطع الاطارات زادت مستوى الالمنيوم او الزنك او مركبات الكلور او الكبريتات التي لها معايير ثانوية في مياه الشرب وفي ظل بعض الظروف قد تتجاوز نسبة الحديد مستوياته المحددة في المعايير الثانوية.

تلوث الهواء والماء والتربة جراء الحرق

قد يضطر البعض للتخلص من الاطارات التالفة الى احراقها وهذا ما يولد مخلفات على تأثير مباشر وغير مباشر على الماء والتربة والهواء :ان

- احتراق الاطارات يؤدي الى انبعاث مركبات كيميائية كثيرة ومتنوعة تتوقف على العديد من العوامل من بينها نوع الاطار وسرعة الاحتراق وحجم كومة الاطارات ودرجة الحرارة المحيطة والرطوبة وطريقة استعار النار وتعتبر غازات الاحتراق هي اكثر المركبات الكيميائية انبعاثا وهي اول وثاني اوكسيد الكربون وثاني اوكسيد الكبريت بالاضافة الى المركبات الهيدروكربونية العطرية المتعددة الحلقات كالبايرين والانثراسين وزيوت النفثالين والبارافين العطري وشتى المركبات الهيدروكربونية العطرية كالتلوين والزايلين والبنزين.. الخ بالاضافة الى مخلفات الاحتراق الاخرى وتشمل الرماد (كربون، اوكسيد الزنك، ثاني اوكسيد التيتاتينوم وثاني اوكسيد السليكون.. الخ) ومركبات الكبريت (ثاني كبريتيد الكربون وثاني اوكسيد الكبريت وكبريتيد الهيدروجين) كما هو الحال بالنسبة لجميع الحرائق التي تنشب في منتجات هيدروكربونية يشكل وجود اول اوكسيد الكاربون واكاسيد الكبريت الخطر الاكبر المباشر وبالاضافة الى الحرارة الشديدة هناك سحابة كثيفة من الدخان الاسود تتفاوت درجة ضررها على البيئة.

* ما الضرر الذي تلحقه تلك المحروقات في البيئة المائية؟

- احتراق المطاط غير الكامل يؤدي الى تحلل كيميائي حراري يعقبه اعادة اتحاد اجزاء شتى المكونات الكيميائية التي يكون بعضها سائلا مثل (المركبات العطرية او البارافينية او العديد من الزيوت النفتالينية التي يحملها الماء اذا استعمل في اطفاء الحرائق ينطبق الشيء نفسه على بعض مكونات مخلفات الاحتراق مثل الاملاح التي تحوي دائما في ظل هذه الظروف اثارا ضئيلة من الكادميوم والرصاص قد تلحق هذه المواد ضررا بالحياة البرية النباتية والحيوانية وتبين التجربة ان معظم هذه المكونات تكون مخففة بالماء المستخدم في اطفاء الحريق الى حد لا يلحق اذى بالبيئة المائية والا فانه يتعين معالجة المياه المستخدمة في اطفاء الحريق قبل تصريفها.

* كيف يتم تلوث التربة بسبب حرق الاطارات؟

- المخلفات التي تبقى في الموقع لمدة عام بعد نشوب الحريق يمكن ان تسبب نوعين مختلفين من تلوث التربة وهما تلوث مباشر بالمركبات الناتجة عن تحلل السوائل التي في التربة اذا كانت التربة تسمح بذلك وتلوث تدريجي ينتج عن الرماد والمخلفات غير المحترقة بعد سقوط المطر او مياه من مصدر اخر ونلاحظ هنا مرة اخرى المكونات التي اشرنا اليها في تلوث المياه وينبغي التخلص منها اذا كان يحتمل ان تترتب على وجودها آثار ضارة على المنطقة المحيطة.

التكديس والخزن

* ماذا تتطلب عملية التكديس؟

- تتطلب مرافق التكديس استثمارات في النقل والمداولة والوقاية من الحرائق ويمكن استخدام التكديس مع تحكم مناسب فقط للتخزين المؤقت قبل ارسال الاطارات التي انتهت صلاحيتها للاستعمال الى عملية الاسترداد اما قوانين التخزين السليم للاطارات التي انتهت صلاحيتها للاستعمال فهي قوانين ملزمة في عدد من البلدان ويجب اتخاذ الاحتياجات اللازمة لمنع اشتعال اكوام الاطارات المتعمد او العرضي والخطر الرئيسي هو ان النيران قد تستعر دون ان يتسنى منع انتشارها لتلتهم جميع الاطارات المخزونة وفي حالة وقوع حادثة من هذا النوع قد تنجم عنها عدة انواع مختلفة من التلوث للهواء والماء والتربة وسيتوقف مدى التلوث على كمية الاطارات المخزونة.

كيف يمكن منع خطر اندلاع حريق في اماكن تخزين الاطارات؟

- يمكن تجنب ذلك الخطر من خلال منع القاء اية نفايات تمثل مصدرا محتملا للنيران وحظر التدخين او اي نشاط يمثل خطر حدوث حريق فهناك مبادئ في عملية التخزين الصحيح للاطارات لاسيما المستهلكة يفضل ان تتبع لمنع نشوب حريق بالاضافة الى ان هناك مقاييس مثالية لمكان تكديس نفايات الاطارات


----------



## صفوان اصف (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## صفوان اصف (3 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم ما هي المواد التي تمكنا من اذابت المطاط


----------



## zayed all najjar (5 سبتمبر 2007)

What is the fastest way to melt rubber inside a steel tube?

Rubber melts in summer and become hard in winter?

Does anyone know how to get melted rubber off a car's wheel?

Melting Point of Rubber Tires?
Is there a chemical that melts tire rubber?

هناك مئات الاسئله
من يجيب.......؟؟؟؟
تحياتى


----------



## سموالشيخ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

انا صراحه ودي اشوف كيس ستدي كامل على مصنع إيطارات اذا كان في بالنت .. ارجو انو اي احد يفيدني لاني بحثت كثير وما حصلت مخططات !!


----------



## صناعي1 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

سموالشيخ قال:


> انا صراحه ودي اشوف كيس ستدي كامل على مصنع إيطارات اذا كان في بالنت .. ارجو انو اي احد يفيدني لاني بحثت كثير وما حصلت مخططات !!


 
هذا موضوع اخر لنفس العضو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64502.html

قد يفيدك


----------



## المهندسه ليى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على الملومات المفيدة
تحياتي


----------



## ضياء الحق (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## anjool (25 أبريل 2009)

اريد ان اري دراسة الجدوى هذه باسرع وقت


----------



## Qusey Khalifeh (3 يونيو 2009)

سمو الشيخ
i do have drawings for this project, where you can screed the tyres and sell them as raw material for rubber factories.


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز وجعلها الله في سجل حسناتك


----------



## يوسف أحمد يونس (13 يوليو 2009)

الزميل المشكور 
بالنسبة للإستفادة من الإطارات المتعملة يوجد مصنع بمصر بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر يقوم بإعادة إصلاح الإطارات التى تآكلت بشرط 
عدم ظهور مكونات الإطار (السلك)
عدم مرور أكثر من خمس سنوات على تصنيع الإطار (عدم انتهاء الصلاحية)
سلامة جوانب الإطار
وتم عمل تجديد لنوعيات كثيرة ومقاسات مختلفة
وتم عمل دراسة عليها و كانت النتيجة عمرها الأطول عن الجديد بالإضافة إلى تقليل تكاليف تشغيل المعدات
ولكن يتم تطبيق ذلك على السيارات البطيئة والسيارات التى تعمل داخل منطقة العمل
وفى انتظار ظهور الدراسات التى تقيم استخامها على الطرق السريعة وفى الأجواء الحارة
إن شاء الله سوف إوافيكم بعنوان المصنع


----------



## احمد فتحى حماده (31 يناير 2010)

كيف اصنع ماده من الكاوتش المطاط يصب فى قالب لبعطى شكل القالب


----------



## النافع الله (27 يوليو 2010)

كيف التخلص من الايطارات المستهلكة للمواطن العادي


----------

